# ?

## **SEM**

?

----------


## rust

"  ,   .
    .     !" () ..

----------


## **SEM**

,    .

----------


## rust

....  ....

----------


## nevodka

.

----------


## Def

i ! () ii. )))))))))))))

----------


## laithemmer

> ?

  º.  ,    ""!   , !! 
  º       . ͺ,     - ,                  ! ...   !   - ....

----------


## **SEM**

--    !!
   !

----------


## RAMM

:  - ... - !

----------


## Mr.Kronko



----------


## laithemmer

> :  - ... - !

   ? ?

----------


## RAMM

> ? ?

  , ! !      !

----------


## laithemmer

> , ! !      !

   - - !!  ?       -

----------


## RAMM

> - - !!  ?       -

   .

----------


## laithemmer

> .

  ...  ?           ?    ?   ,    ?

----------


## Gonosuke

- ,    ?
- 
-     ! 
))

----------


## RAMM

> ...  ?           ?    ?   ,    ?

   .   . 
  !
  !

----------

.       ,     ,     .    ,         ,            ,

----------


## laithemmer

> .   . 
>   !
>   !

     4   
   -     ...

----------


## RAMM

> ...   -     ...

   ,  ?    !
      !

----------


## laithemmer

> ,  ?    !
>       !

   ,         ?! 
     ,      ?  ˺,  ,  ,  ?       - ,  ,  !

----------


## RAMM

> ...     ,      ?  ˺,  ,  ,  ?       - ,  ,  !

  ...  ,      
     ...

----------

:)

----------


## RAMM

> :)

  , !  !      !
!     !

----------


## rust

"-   ?"
- !
  ...." () / ""

----------


## kit

http://pikabu.ru/view/grafik_chastot...ch_s_nlo_29093

----------

